# ASF Beer Appreciation thread



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

Are there any other members out there that would consider themselves beer connoisseurs?

Personally I love my beer, and like many other beer lovers, i think it has a lot wider variety than wines, due to the fact that extra things such as fruit are actually added during the brewing process.

This is not a beer vs wine debate however.

Personally i love beers that are brewed for the flavour, not just mass prduced by certain major corporations  However i do still drink average beers, just not as often.

Other fellow beer lovers, I invite you to list your top 3 (to start with) and reasons as to why its so good. 

My List (In no specific order):

*Little Creatures Pale Ale*:
Brewed using hop flowers. You can actually taste the floral flavour as it is very strong. A very sweet and fruity ale.

*James Squire Pilsner*:
Pilsners are the height of lagers, and this one is no exception. Uses a mixture of different hops, and is great all year round.

*Stella Artois*:
Probably the most "mainstream" of my choices. Belgians best selling beer, and I must say there is nothing quite like an ice cold Stella on a hot summers day. Not as full on as the 2 above, yet still full of subtle flavours.


----------



## metric (23 March 2008)

3 ravens blonde
chimay
redoak (not red back..)


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

metric said:


> 3 ravens blonde
> chimay
> redoak (not red back..)




I have just ordered some Chimay, so i should get that this week  it will be my first try of it.

What specific Redoak do you like? And why?


----------



## Nyden (23 March 2008)

Didn't know that one could be a "beer connoisseur". Swill! Nasty stuff, whole lot of it :


----------



## metric (23 March 2008)

i like the seasonal redoak bock. as you can tell, i like dark beers.  the (maroon label) chimay, is a darker beer, as is the 3 ravens blonde. however, the blond is not as dark. 

i cant give you flowery, chewing gum flavoured, hop happening examples of flavour. im not a 'sophisticated' beer talker. id rather enjoy drinking it! 

i was at the little creatures, freo brewery a couple of weeks ago. ate some oysters and drank some of their great cider.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

Nyden,

Obviously you have never trieda 'real' beer, which has been brewed for flavour rather than mass production. Perhaps you should get someone to walk you through a few different beers. its an acquired taste, just like wine.

Metric,

thanks. One day when i retire i may do a trip around Aus to all the brewries. Little Creatures would be my first stop. 
Im generally not into darker beers, but i am going to start trying a few that have been reccommended to see if i can appreciate them.


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Are there any other members out there that would consider themselves beer connoisseurs?
> 
> Personally I love my beer, and like many other beer lovers, i think it has a lot wider variety than wines, due to the fact that extra things such as fruit are actually added during the brewing process.
> 
> ...




It is a lamentable fact that Little Creatures Pale Ale is not available here in the Old Dart. But as compensation Belgian and German wheat beers are readily available, both of which I would happily kill for. 

Another surprise for me, is the number of small breweries making really bloody good traditional English ales. It's not something I thought I would appreciate, but there are several I've tried that I would write home about.

The other good thing over here, most stubbies are 500ml.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2008)

No 1 equally, Burragorang Bock or Redback Wheat Beer. Shouldn't Lager be disqualified from a Beer Appreciation thread?


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

noirua said:


> No 1 equally, Burragorang Bock or Redback Wheat Beer. Shouldn't Lager be disqualified from a Beer Appreciation thread?




Admittedly I havn't tried many wheat beers, however once you get used to their taste, I can appreciate both Hoegaarden and Redback.

Lets not get into the larger vs ale debate either. 

Broadly they are both classed as beers so lets leave it at that...


----------



## Nyden (23 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Nyden,
> 
> Obviously you have never trieda 'real' beer, which has been brewed for flavour rather than mass production. Perhaps you should get someone to walk you through a few different beers. its an acquired taste, just like wine.
> 
> ...




Oh, of course it's an acquired taste. However, I have never quite frankly understood that concept. Why acquire a taste? Why *work* towards liking something? I appreciate this concept for healthy foods; trying to like fruits, & vegetables. 

However, why *try* to like something that's probably detrimental to your health, & is quite costly? I seldom drink any alcohol - I simply don't enjoy the flavor. I get told all the time that alcohol is an acquired taste, & that it's something you need to get used to / further your resistance to. However, I pose the question of why?

I seem to always associate the *need* to like something, as something akin to peer pressure on a massively social scale. If I have more enjoyment from a nice refreshing peach tea, why _train_ myself to like something more expensive, & less healthy?

Is it about the 'buzz'? The feeling gained from alcohol? Once again, does nothing much for me. Seems no different than drug abuse :

Sorry ... way off topic I guess. Many social concepts just boggle my mind though. I guess being a black sheep loner does that to you though 

 .... I guess the same can be said though about many things in life though. Perhaps it's the frivolous things in life that make the grind actually worthwhile. Why travel? Why fly to a city across the world when we have our own ... perhaps it's more about the desire for different experiences.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

Fair enough Nyden.

I can totally understand what your saying.

However, somewhere along the lines I acquired my taste and I now enjoy sampling fine ales and largers 

As long as you dont try to tell me all those pre-mixed spirits are better than beer it doesnt bother me...


----------



## blinkau (23 March 2008)

I use to hate beer until I got into the home brewing now I cant stop. There is a nice Belgium beer cafe in Brisbane city however drinks are expensive around $7 for 325mls or around $12~ a stubbie. 

I think my favorites would have to be
Quack (havent used the large glass yet) 
Duvel
Rossa
La Trappe Tripple (this one gives you a bad hangover!) 
Tooheys Old - this was my first mainstream dark beer I tried last night and it wasnt too bad. 

The darker the beer the better!


----------



## Mofra (23 March 2008)

Big fan of the James Squire range - Pilsner is brilliant, Amber Ale is fantastic from a stubby & Golden Ale out of the tap is pure mothers milk 

We're pretty lucky in Australia to have "larger" producers such as Little Creatures (although now owned by Fosters), James Squire & that Tassie beer (don't want to start a North vs South debate!) so widely available at such quality.

We are doubly lucky to have so many boutique beers available now as well, many pubs stocking locally made microbrews. Beachworth Ale & Buckleys beer are favourites, Gippland Ales, etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2008)

Nyden said:


> Why travel? Why fly to a city across the world when we have our own ... perhaps it's more about the desire for different experiences.




When I sit here banging away at my keyboard travel is all I think about. Sometimes I fire up Google Earth and visit places I have been to and places I would like to go. In a sense it is what gives my life purpose. I never feel more alive than I do when I'm trudging around a beautiful foreign city, experiencing new sights, smells and sounds. A new cuisine to explore, new beers, art, history, culture, traditions. It's mind blowing!  Maybe it's coming from Brisbane that makes me want to travel. Brisbane is nice and all, but it can be a bit boring and is, generally speaking, a cultural wasteland.

I have never understood why people don't want to travel overseas. Are they afraid of other cultures? Afraid of flying? Afraid of being out of their little bubble? Some people say they don't have the money, and I laugh as they drive off in their $40,000 car and park their ar*e in front of their $3,000 plasma TV. It's all a matter of priorities.

But then, I've never understood why people spend a lot of money on cars. Different strokes for different folks I spose.

*Back on topic:* As for beer.. love it! Love most Northern European beer but Belgian beer specifically. The Belgians have taken brewing and made it an art form. The depth of flavour in some Belgian brews is simply amazing! For those who love Belgian beer I recommend a visit to Belgium. A wonderful little country with many little regional beers that you could never hope to find over here. Also love Czech beer.


----------



## marklar (23 March 2008)

In no particular order I would pick:

Guinness - I'm sure the stuff we get in Australia isn't as nice as in Ireland though.
Tetley's - When you can find it and and the pub doesn't do Guinness well *glares at E&W*
Hahn Witbier - Not a true Witbier by any stretch of the imagination, but I did like it, unfortunately they've stopped making it.
Stella - Sad that it got tagged as "wife beater"
Becks - Good all round beer
Heineken - Yes I know a lot of europeans diss it as "bucket beer", but it tastes better than much of the aussie stuff
Grolsch - Such a unique flavour!
Boags XXX - Nicest of their range

It's all down hill from there.

m.


----------



## weird (23 March 2008)

My neighbour saw me with a 6 pack of VB, and said, "You know that is the 2nd best beer in the world", hook line and sinker I asked, whats the best ?, and his response was "they haven't found it yet." 

Replace VB, with what ever your favourite beer is.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

Like the one about the Beer Distillers Convention.
After the first day's talks and discussion, they retired to the bar. 

Barman asks em to name their poison. 

The VB manager orders a VB
the Tooheys manager order a Tooheys
etc 
and eventualy 
the Guinness manager orders a lemonade.

they all have a brief laugh at his expense..
to which he replies , 
"begorrah, if you luds aren't gonna bother drinking real beer, then oI'll keep you company"


----------



## chops_a_must (23 March 2008)

Duvel!

Without an absolute shadow of a doubt.

If anyone hasn't tried it, you just don't know what you are missing. You drink it like you do wine, it tastes that good...



> To commemorate the end of the First World War, the Moortgats named their main beer Victory Ale. But during the 1920s, an avid drinker described the beer as "nen echten duvel" (a real devil) - perhaps in reference to its formidable alcohol content (8.5% ABV) - and the name of the beer was changed to Duvel. It has become the brewery's flagship beer.[3] Considered by many the definitive version of the Belgian Strong Golden Ale style, Duvel is brewed with Pilsner malt and white sugar, and hopped with Saaz and Styrian Goldings.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (23 March 2008)

Good to see some fans of fine beer.

I'm actually a massive Little Creatures fan with the 'bright ale' being my favorite.........I actually prefer my home brewed beers to the professional stuff........I'm just currently brewing my first batch of something I hope to be very similar to the Little Creatures Pale Ale

Other than that, I like a whole array of darker beers....many of them 'English'........I'm even a bit fond of Steinlager, which people give me a bit of curry over.....


----------



## imajica (23 March 2008)

Duvel - my favourite beer! spectacular
Red Oak 
Little Creatures 
Delerium Tremens   http://www.delirium.be/
Kirin


----------



## metric (23 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Like the one about the Beer Distillers Convention.
> After the first day's talks and discussion, they retired to the bar.
> 
> Barman asks em to name their poison.
> ...




lol. frank sinatra famously quipped, when offered a glass of water; "i ordered a drink. not a wash..!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

well I like the way Guinness has all those lill bubbles - about 100 times more than champagne - and they sculpt a shamrock in the froth - and you have to take a few deep breaths while this great mass of effervescence sorts itself out  -  brilliant 

worth waiting for 

  Guinness "Evolution"


----------



## chops_a_must (23 March 2008)

Why does everyone rave about Little Creatures now?

I was drinking it before it was cool... 

Various Coopers and Redback aren't bad either. 

Grolsch would definitiely be my favourite "mass produced" import though.

Not sure why people rave about Becks. I reckon it's pretty ordinary to be honest.

Mmm... I need a beer now...

:bier::alcohol:


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

I havn't tried Duvel, but it was also on my list of to try. Next time I place an order i'll have to get some of that... not cheap though.

I am going through a bit of an import stage at the moment. Although I do still love my aussie beers.

Coopers is brewed here, and when i was younger used to drink litres of Pale Ale, or when we wanted to get drunk a few of the Sparkling Alee can knock you around pretty quickly 

In my most recent purchase I ordered:

Chimay: Grande Reserve

Samuel Adams: Boston Lager

Unibroue: La Fin Du Monde (End of the World)


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

weird said:


> My neighbour saw me with a 6 pack of VB, and said, "You know that is the 2nd best beer in the world", hook line and sinker I asked, whats the best ?, and his response was "they haven't found it yet."
> 
> Replace VB, with what ever your favourite beer is.




VB is possibly the most over-rated beer on the planet imho. It is amazing what good marketing and well aimed campaigns can get people to drink 

I read an interesting opinion piece by a beer writer called Willie Simpson. He stated that beer drinkers have now moved from a loyal "team based" (where each beer is your 'team') culture, towards a flavour and appreciation culture, where you drink different beers because you like them.

This is true when i look at my parents generation, where most have their one or 2 beers that they stick to and never try (and dont want) anything else. Whereas me and my friends are always looking for different beers in our local and enjoy trying new flavours. I think brewing is also reflecting this, with increased techniques. Youngs, a british beer, actually adds chocolate into one of their stouts.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

Hell I'd even drink bud light ...!! 
so long as they keep making ads like this one .. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZZ3Hv93q1Y&feature=related


----------



## Robb (23 March 2008)

Love a Hoegaarden Witbier, from bottle or tab!
Otherwise most of the other Belgium beers people have mentioned, such as Leffe Blonde, Delirium, or Duvel.

Haha, I agree with what you are saying about the older generation just sticking to their 'states beers' Prawn. I tried giving my Grandfather some very tasty different ales, all of which he turned his nose up to, to stick with a VB.
We tried a Bottle of Rasberry Wheat beer last night, brewed by James Squire, wasn't a bad beer, not something i would be drinking very often though.


----------



## tigerboi (23 March 2008)

More of a jd guy myself but this guy here has got it made,

what about this gut!!tb


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 March 2008)

Imported beers. Some are really imported but others are brewed right here in Oz. 

I'm not a huge beer fan so haven't tried everything that's around. Tooheys probably best of the mainstream IMO.

Worst beer I've ever drunk would have to be "Best". Truly rotten stuff. No idea who brewed it but in the end I couldn't even give the stuff away. Did tip a few cans down the drain eventually.

PS does anyone know if the beer "Dodge" still exists? No idea where it was brewed but someone turned up at work with a can that looked like it was from the 70's (judging by the general appearance, the old style top etc). Never heard of it before - anyone know where it's from and if it's still produced?


----------



## Pager (23 March 2008)

Up until about 12 months ago i only really bought and drank Aussie beer, VB or Carlton cold were my staple brews and a case of either was around $32 to $35 at my local bottle shop.

Now i very rarely buy the Aussie stuff, both the above are around $38 now but i can buy a carton of Becks for $40 or my current favourite Lowenbrau for $42 both are much nicer beers IMO but have dropped in price substantially the past 12 months.

Talking with the guy who owns the bottle shop who says sales of local beer have gone right down in the past 12 months, he said some brands have been hit hard and hardly ever sells the likes of Crown lager these days as so many people have switched to imported beers.

Obviously the strong $A has helped but would imagine the big Aussie brewers must be feeling the slow down in sales.

The only local beer im sticking with is Coopers original although for some reason i only like it in the long necks, the 375 ml stubbies it just doesnt taste the same, great brew though.


----------



## reece55 (23 March 2008)

Like most, the old Little Creatures out of the tap is not a bad drop, prefer the Pilsner over the Pale....

Most people give me grief about it, but I love a Carona...... I know it's ironic that we buy Mexico's VB at a ridiculously inflated price, but it's just a great beer to drink in the heat.....

Coming from SA, the Coopers Pale and Sparkling was what I was introduced to first, but I have really gone off them lately - however, their Larger is fantastic...

Cheers :bier:


----------



## cuttlefish (23 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Obviously you have never trieda 'real' beer, which has been brewed for flavour rather than mass production. Perhaps you should get someone to walk you through a few different beers. its an acquired taste, just like wine.




I just can't seem to acquire the taste of beer.  I practise and practise but don't seem to be able to get there.  But I'll be blowed if I'm giving up - I'm going to just practise even more until I get it. (in fact I'm practising now with a boags classic blonde)


----------



## agro (23 March 2008)

howcome coronas never got a mention


----------



## reece55 (23 March 2008)

agro said:


> howcome coronas never got a mention




Obviously didn't read my post Agro, I mentioned Carona......

Damn, no beer in the fridge tonight, all this talk of beer has me thirsty......

Cheers


----------



## agro (23 March 2008)

reece55 said:


> Obviously didn't read my post Agro, I mentioned Carona......
> 
> Damn, no beer in the fridge tonight, all this talk of beer has me thirsty......
> 
> Cheers




you did too - i take it back

always good with a lime in the neck of the bottle


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

reece55 said:


> Most people give me grief about it, but I love a Carona...... I know it's ironic that we buy Mexico's VB at a ridiculously inflated price, but it's just a great beer to drink in the heat.....




I too dont mind Caronas, although they arn't much of a beer realistically. I agree they are good in summer. Some people have said that their only flavour comes from the citrus stuffed down its neck  



cuttlefish said:


> I just can't seem to acquire the taste of beer.  I practise and practise but don't seem to be able to get there.  But I'll be blowed if I'm giving up - I'm going to just practise even more until I get it. (in fact I'm practising now with a boags classic blonde)




Cuttlefish,
good to see your practising 

but seriously, perhaps what you should do is sit down one time with some mates and try one of every type of beer throughout the afternoon. This way you might find one that suits your palatte.

My mates and I do it occasionally and its good fun. We all bring a different type, ie - bock, pilsner, red ale, wheat beer etc etc and then sit in and just enjoy sampling the different flavours.


----------



## blinkau (23 March 2008)

Since nobody locally sells decent beers I have been substituting it with home brew beers (bru4u.com) to try decent and imported beers. Can anyone say from experience how close they are to the real taste? From what i have had so far some of them are very good but then again since I haven't had the real thing its hard to say. Since Duvel is $11.50 a stubbie in the city I ordered it home brew style (50lts for $150) hopefully it tastes just like the real thing.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

blinkau said:


> Since nobody locally sells decent beers I have been substituting it with home brew beers (bru4u.com) to try decent and imported beers. Can anyone say from experience how close they are to the real taste? From what i have had so far some of them are very good but then again since I haven't had the real thing its hard to say. Since Duvel is $11.50 a stubbie in the city I ordered it home brew style (50lts for $150) hopefully it tastes just like the real thing.




I havenever really been a fan of homebrew. I have only ever tried my mates or their parents batches, and frankly they are unimpressive. I think it has to do with the lack of hop options, unless they specifically source their hops fresh which is unlikely...

So i cant say i have tried a 'professional' homebrew (is that an oxymoron?).

If you want the real deal this site is awesome:
www.beerstore.com.au

Its where i buy all my imported stuff that the pub wont stock.


----------



## tayser (23 March 2008)

I love it, my local bottle-o is literally this place: http://www.cloudwine.com.au/  Predominately a wine place, but about 25% of their stock is beer - and there's not a VB, Carlton Draught or mainstream New South or Qoinsland mainstream pish beer in sight!

Some random favourites atm:

Deuchars IPA - imported from Caledonian brewery in Edinburgh directly, although it's mighty fine on the hand pull (you actually have to go to Scotland for that )
Monteith's Golden.  (forget their summer ale, it's lollie water)
Anything by Emerson.
I'll drink and enjoy -any- Hefeweizen, including Charlotte's.
Erdinger Weißbrau keeps on getting put infront of me for some reason lately, Unibroue also - La fin du Monde.

When in Melbourne, make a trip to Collingwood/Fitzroy: www.lambsgobar.com.au you will not be disappointed.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

tayser said:


> Unibroue also - La fin du Monde.




Whats this like Tayser?

I have ordered some, but wont get it till about Thurs.

I have heard that the Cannucks almost beat the Belgians at their own game with this one


----------



## Timmy (23 March 2008)

Top 3 ... in no particular order:

There is a brew with basically an unpronouncable name and I can't even spell it.  It is brewed in the Ukrainian city of Chernobyl and is very nice.  On a dark evening you would swear the beer actually glows ... bit weird.

From the US, only available in stubby-sized bottles but it is very cheap (only $2), is the 'commerative' brew "BearStearns Really Pale Ale".  It is a light beer, actually very light, I bought some and all the bottles were empty!

And third, from Perth, 'Stuffed Swan' a very dry beer that once you open you have to add water to it (there's very little left in Perth apparently).


----------



## spooly74 (23 March 2008)

Recently relocated to Adelaide and my local turns out to be the Earl of Leicester.
They have a beer appreciation thingy where you have to make your way through 86 bevs.
1 down ...Millers Chill :headshake
85 to go


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Recently relocated to Adelaide and my local turns out to be the Earl of Leicester.
> They have a beer appreciation thingy where you have to make your way through 86 bevs.
> 1 down ...Millers Chill :headshake
> 85 to go




I have heard of that pub, but never made it there.

If your in North Adelaide I suggest you check out the Wellington. They have about 36 beers on tap and a decent selection in the bottle. They cook awesome steaks too 

The Welly is walking distance for me, so never needed to venture outside of North Adel  plus drink driving laws...


----------



## tayser (23 March 2008)

prawn: a lot of body, smooth and delivers a swift kick in the pants, not for the faint hearted 

And yes, my first trip to Canada will be for two things: a photo infront of each of the 10 provinces' legislature buildings & micro beer extravaganza in each province.  Lots of research is required & I'm budgeting $20-30k for a 6-8 week trip - it's what I intend to do when I make that first withdrawl from my FX account  

sorry, I forgot to add my usual:







^ beach side cafe in Beograd na moru on the mid-Dalmatian coast.

I fell in love with this when I was in Croatia, by far and away the finest mainstream beer anywhere (that I've had thus far ).  South Melbourne & Queen Victoria markets stock it, $17 for a 6 pack which is very good considering its quality and that it's an import.  

I start and end the night with a Karlo at Lamb's Go


----------



## tayser (23 March 2008)

Also, if you live near Glenelg, go down to Holdfast Bay Hotel - one block south of the tram line.  They brew their own Pale and Shark Ale from memory - the Pale is very very high quality.  I did a Tiger day-trip over there the other month ($40 return, bless you Temasek holdings!) and went straight there from the airport at 10:30 in the morning hah


----------



## spooly74 (23 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> If your in North Adelaide I suggest you check out the Wellington. They have about 36 beers on tap and a decent selection in the bottle. They cook awesome steaks too
> 
> The Welly is walking distance for me, so never needed to venture outside of North Adel  plus drink driving laws...




Been in a few in Nth Ad ...The British and one called the Lion I think.
Will sniff out the Welly next time and maybe sniif out the prawn ..lol

Nice one tayser, Shark Ale will be worth the trip.

Anyone of you guys know where a decent Guinness can be found ..Ta


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

Beer was apparently introduced to Australia by Gov Macquarie - mainly to get the colony off rum (which the Naval Governors had "permitted").  Rum lead to too much Naval glazing maybe? 

Macquarie was later nicknamed the "Father of Australia". :bier:

http://www.hawkesburyhistory.org.au/members/macq_miller.html



> On the 28th December he went to the annual gathering of the aboriginal chiefs and clans at Parramatta where Macquarie said goodbye to the original Aboriginal inhabitants whose predicament was reminiscent of what he had seen in the highlands of Scotland, Cape Town South Africa and Surat in India. *As the Aborigines feasted on roast beef washed down with copious draughts of bee*r, he examined the children of the Native Institution. He knew that the rapid increase in British population and the progress of British agriculture and industry had driven these people from their ancient habitations; he also knew how contact with Europeans in the townships had degraded the Blacks, he planned to establish a refuge for them on 10,000 acres at Moss Vale where their existence would be relatively undisturbed, but the Colonial Office ignored his proposal.
> 
> .........
> Macquarie and his family boarded the "Surrey" on the 12th February 1822, however due to adverse weather conditions it was the 15th before the ship weighed anchor at Watsons Bay. It cleared Port Jackson's heads to take Macquarie back to England after 12 years in the colony, a man who's chief aim and happiness had been the colonists' good. Before him lay the prospect of countering his critics in London following the 'Bigge Report' on his administration of the colony in New South Wales.
> ...



Thanks Dad.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 March 2008)

tayser said:


> Also, if you live near Glenelg, go down to Holdfast Bay Hotel - one block south of the tram line.  They brew their own Pale and Shark Ale from memory - the Pale is very very high quality.  I did a Tiger day-trip over there the other month ($40 return, bless you Temasek holdings!) and went straight there from the airport at 10:30 in the morning hah




Next time your in town let me know 



spooly74 said:


> Been in a few in Nth Ad ...The British and one called the Lion I think.
> Will sniff out the Welly next time and maybe sniif out the prawn ..lol
> 
> Nice one tayser, Shark Ale will be worth the trip.
> ...




There is an Irish pub in North Adel called the Dan O'connell. Personally im not a huge guinness fan, so I dont know what the 'quality' at that pub is like, but im fairly certain it would be better than PJs. If your up here i'll happily show you to the Welly and the Caledonian, which are my 2 favs. The cali has a decent range by the bottle such as Gage Road and Hoegaarden


----------



## singlefished (24 March 2008)

tayser said:


> Deuchars IPA - imported from Caledonian brewery in Edinburgh directly, although it's mighty fine on the hand pull (you actually have to go to Scotland for that )




A man after my own heart..... When I was lived back in Scotland I was always keen on the Caley 80/-, especially when it was pulled at the diggers!!! (nice and warm )



prawn_86 said:


> I
> If you want the real deal this site is awesome:
> www.beerstore.com.au




I've often drooled over some of the beers they import here but have never placed an order.... have you ever had any problems with them or are they as sweet as the beer they sell???

Cheers,
Scotty....


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2008)

singlefished said:


> I've often drooled over some of the beers they import here but have never placed an order.... have you ever had any problems with them or are they as sweet as the beer they sell???




I have never had any problems with them.

However they now use a courier rather than the standard postal service, so when you  place an order, they will give you a call and ask where the courier can leave it if your not at home.

I find their service is very personalised, which i like. IE - they will always call and ask rather than email.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2008)

All this beer talk has convinced me to head off to the Welly tonight for a big steak and a choice of many beers...


----------



## blinkau (24 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> All this beer talk has convinced me to head off to the Welly tonight for a big steak and a choice of many beers...




Ah you just convinced me as well I went out and got some Monteiths Hearty Black (taste a bit like chocolate) and a few Samuel Adams. I guess no better way to end the long weekend.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2008)

blinkau said:


> Ah you just convinced me as well I went out and got some Monteiths Hearty Black (taste a bit like chocolate) and a few Samuel Adams. I guess no better way to end the long weekend.




You obviously have a decent bottle-o or pub near you. Or do you buy online?

I have ordered some Samual Adams, and have never tried it before


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2008)

I little research and  have found out that there are 5 brewers actually listed on the ASX:

Lion Nathan (LNN)

Fosters (FGL)

Little Creatures (LWB)

Gage Roads (GRB)

Oz Brewing (OZB)

The 1st 2 are fairly obvious, but does anyone own any of the other 3? They seem fairly illiquid, and wouldnt be a place i would consider investing into...


----------



## spooly74 (24 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> They have a beer appreciation thingy where you have to make your way through 86 bevs.
> 1 down ...Millers Chill :headshake
> 85 to go




Knocked a couple more off the list tonight with dins (btw the biggest schnitzel I`ve ever seen )

Belle Vue Kriek  - a cherry beer from Belgium, surprisingly nice but beware ...$18 a pop 
Asashi - Chinese brew, not too bad either and Ruddles County Ale ...yummm

82 and counting!


----------



## refined silver (24 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I little research and  have found out that there are 5 brewers actually listed on the ASX:
> 
> Lion Nathan (LNN)
> 
> ...




What ever happened to Eumundi Brewing? It was my first ever stock bought 20years ago. It listed at 50c, I bought at 11c and sold a few months later for 15c.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Knocked a couple more off the list tonight with dins (btw the biggest schnitzel I`ve ever seen )
> 
> Belle Vue Kriek  - a cherry beer from Belgium, surprisingly nice but beware ...$18 a pop




LOL, if you want a huge schnitzel head to Coopers Ale House on Pulteney St in the city. Or sometimes the casino has promos with 18 inch schnittys and if you finish everything you get your cash back 

Re: Bellevue, it is also on my list to try. At least now i know where to get it!


> Belle-Vue Kriek has undoubtedly been flavoured with some form of syrup and sweetened up for mordern-day taste



 The Beer Bible (a good read)


----------



## Geffro77 (25 March 2008)

Before this weekend, my favourite beers were:
1. Tiger Beer (Spent 8 months in Vietnam and didn't drink anything else)
2. Coopers Pale Ale (Excellent Beer)
3. Crackenback (made in the Snowy Mountains. Definitely worth a try)

However, on the weekend I went to the Beer Factory here in Wollongong. It's a cross between homebrew and commercial production. You choose what kind of beer you want to brew (many are similar to existing beers) and they give you a measuring bucket and a recipe card let you do it. You brew it up in a big kettle and then leave the beer there for a couple of weeks. After that you go back and bottle it. They cool, filter and carbonate it so you can drink as you're bottling it - needless to say, we didn't need the all the bottles we bought.

I chose their Tiger beer clone, and it tastes pretty close. The best thing about it is the lack of preservatives, which means no hangover in the morning - a prerequisite when you have a 3 month old...  

Note: I'm not affiliated with the Beer Factory, I just had a good experience with them. There are plenty of other places out there that do the same thing.

Geffro77


----------



## Junior (25 March 2008)

I primarily drink James Squires Amber Ale (only if I can get a slab for under $45-50).

Happened upon a lovely dark ale by the name of Buckley's Dark Bock last year.  A fantastic beer for the Winter season, I recommend sinking a few while watching the footy replay.


----------



## bigt (25 March 2008)

Being a northern England Lad, have tasted many a fine ale - may comment on this later. However, for now, I recently tried a Tasmanian pale ale at a local restaurant, Moo Brew...bl**dy fantastic drop, great nose, almost floral in flavour and a good balance of hops. Whilst bl**dy great tasting, at over a $100 a slab, bl**dy pricey too..nice to stick in the fridge and bring out on "special" occasions such as England beating NZ in a test..that time again?


----------



## prawn_86 (29 March 2008)

Well i tried Deus last night.

Interesting and definetely worth a try, but you cant really call it a 'beer' though. 

https://www.beerstore.com.au/detail.asp?beerID=166

Gotta try these things...


----------



## roland (29 March 2008)

I brew my own - normally a Coopers recipe, and although it's pretty damn good and only $0.50 for a long neck, makes me appreciate a commercially brewed drop even more.

I have quite a long list of favourites.

For a quikkie at the pub, normally a VB goes down a treat, a Stella from the tap is a good starter before a meal in downtown Leichhardt. A Crownie at an Australian style Chinese returaunt doesn't normally touch the sides.

For something special at the local Japanese would be a Saporo or for something a little dryer, an Asahi smatens up the pallette before the Sushi.

Tsing Tao from China is surprisingly good - and really is made for a good Chinese feed, Taiwan Beer or Beijing Beer can normally be had at the better Asian supermarkets and are a little Baverian in their style.

If I am getting a slab in between my home brews I am currently grabbing either a Squires Amber or a case of Blonde.

I like Grolsche and the porelain swing top lids are good for home brew bottling.

For my birthday just recently my wife bought me a 5 litre mini keg of Heiniken - that was fun - just fits in the fridge and is pressurized and has a shelf life of around a month once cracked..

mmm, and to think my dad drank DA (Dirty Annie) or Flag Ale ...


----------



## blinkau (29 March 2008)

Dam I woudlnt mind doing the brew your own Roland but I heard its fairly hard? Also I think if I did I just might stop going to work!

I went down to first choice last night turns out when I was speaking to the guy down the back away from the fridges is this huge hidden premium beer goldmine it had nearly all the beers from those online websites. I picked up some hoegaardens which wasnt too bad however $16 for 4! And tried one they had from Sunshine coast brewery a chilli beer. It tasted exactly how it said however quite powerful and youd be burping up hot stuff, in the end I couldnt finish it


----------



## roland (29 March 2008)

blinkau said:


> Dam I woudlnt mind doing the brew your own Roland but I heard its fairly hard? Also I think if I did I just might stop going to work!
> 
> I went down to first choice last night turns out when I was speaking to the guy down the back away from the fridges is this huge hidden premium beer goldmine it had nearly all the beers from those online websites. I picked up some hoegaardens which wasnt too bad however $16 for 4! And tried one they had from Sunshine coast brewery a chilli beer. It tasted exactly how it said however quite powerful and youd be burping up hot stuff, in the end I couldnt finish it




gee, it's not hard - got the wife doing it now 

grab yourself a Coopers Brew Kit from Coles - about $100 from memory. You get a barrel, plastic bottles and caps, sugar and a can of ingredients to make your beer - sort of a sticky, mollasses looking stuff - hops, barley etc

clean your barrel, heat the can, pour the can into your barrel, add some hot water, drop in the bag of brewing sugar, mix it, add another 18 litres of water tempered to get around 20 degrees C, mix it well, sprinkle on the yeast, close the lid, wait 7 days or so, drop a lozenge of sugar into each bottle, fill up the bottles, wait about 2 weeks - then enjoy!

Once you have the kit, all you need to get from Coles is a choice of the brew you want to make (in a big can) about $18, the sugar - around $2.00, the extra sugar for bottles - around $1.50.

All makes around 20 liters of beer - around 30-35 750ml bottles - the hardest part is making sure everything is clean, and that 'aint real hard


----------



## prawn_86 (7 April 2008)

Tried:
Samuel Adams Boston Lager
http://www.beerstore.com.au/detail.asp?beerID=570

One of the nicest beers i've had in a long time. Really smooth and a little spicy, and the aftertaste is almost a syrup or toffee taste. I could drink a hell of a lot of these 

A bit pricey but definitely worth a try. I will be buying them again


----------



## doctorj (7 April 2008)

To the tune of yesterday...

Ode to beer
It's a beverage found far and near
Hit the local pub and commandeer
October's here, it's time for beer

Ode to beer
Through the working week I'll persevere
Then I'll let myself be less austere
And raise this praise, an ode to beer

Why it tastes so good, I don't know, I cannot say
Watered down or strong, it's served worldwide everyday

Ode to beer
It's the final liquid frontier
Makes it look like all the women leer
Oh, hear my praise, this ode to beer

Why it's best served cold, I don't know, I cannot say
Hear this drinking song, as I'm spirited away

Ode to beer
It can make you upfront and sincere
It's been fuel for many pamphleteers
I've joined them with this ode to beer

Mm, mm, mm, mm.....
Blaaaaaaaargh!!


----------



## tigerboi (7 April 2008)

I dont go the beer much more of a jd guy myself,but about 8 years ago when i was doing local deliveries,i did 2 deliveries to a home brew shop that supply the home brewers, 1 just of pennant hills road just before the BP northbound & 1 in the industrial area as you come off the m4 off ramp(eastbound) onto the prospect highway first on your right,i tried a drink at both & tell you what they were a 100% better than the commercial beers,
great drink these guys made...tb

address...railway parade pennant hills & stoddardt rd prospect,in with the homebase...if you are ever out that way...tb


----------



## prawn_86 (8 April 2008)

In another thread JTB mentioned Little Creatures coming in pint size bottles.

I personaly havn't heard of that...

What is the actual ml's on those bottles?


----------



## Bazmate (8 April 2008)

Hiya Boys,

Yeah, I brew my own and I find it very difficult to hand over twice the $$ to by a can of chemical laiden commercial stuff. I do however enjoy trying out the different brews available from around the world. 

Someone mentioned the Hoegarten... nice drop, although I can make a similar but better result with a Muntons Dutch Lager premix can, about 200gms light powdered malt and a kilo of dextrose.

I chucked the bottles away about 6 months ago and can't believe I waited so long to get a keg setup. Makes it hard to walk past the fridge when there's two taps teasing you...

NB. Use dextrose and malt extract instead of sugar for a much better result, and never ever slack off on cleanliness or your beer will really suffer.

Baz


----------



## tigerboi (8 April 2008)

Be very careful mate....you will get one of these...tb


----------



## prawn_86 (8 April 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Tried:
> Samuel Adams Boston Lager
> http://www.beerstore.com.au/detail.asp?beerID=570
> 
> ...




Having some more now, and i would like to re-iterate my point above 

Very very good indeed :bier:


----------



## Logique (9 April 2008)

Great thread.

The best beer is genereally whatever is fresh and made on the premises. We don't get access to much in the bottle shops. 

That said:
1. Rodenbach Grand Cru (Flanders Red lambic) from Belgium
2. Hoegaarden Grand Cru (Wit) from Belgium
3. Guinness, but not the one they sell in Australia

And Duvel, it is drinkable, but imo way overrated, a regulation strong ale, you can make something very close to that yourself at home. Sorry Duvel lovers.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 April 2008)

Recently tried a couple more:

Montieths Summer Ale:
http://www.beerstore.com.au/detail.asp?beerID=581
Not your typical beer. In a blind tasting I think more people would call it a ginger beer, than actual beer. Very sweet and spicy, but you could get very messy with the speed that they slide down.

Chimay:
Finally I have found a dark ale that i enjoy! This was very nice indeed. Roasted hops with the dark toffee flavours and nice and smooth. Good drop 


Anyone else out there have any additions?


----------



## sam76 (14 April 2008)

I'm right into Amstel at the moment.

A little on the expensive side but a very crisp taste.

Also Gage Roads makes a nice beer (I can't remeber if it's a pilsner or lager)


----------



## prawn_86 (14 April 2008)

sam76 said:


> Also Gage Roads makes a nice beer (I can't remeber if it's a pilsner or lager)




Yep, found a pub where they had $3 stubbies of Gage Roads on the weekend  

They make both a pils and a larger, but i prefer the pils. Although i wasn't in any real state to note the subtelties in the brewing


----------



## rustyheela (16 April 2008)

Junior said:


> I primarily drink James Squires Amber Ale (only if I can get a slab for under $45-50).
> 
> Happened upon a lovely dark ale by the name of Buckley's Dark Bock last year.  A fantastic beer for the Winter season, I recommend sinking a few while watching the footy replay.




Dan murphys usually have james squire ale cartons for round $45

Schofferhofer = now thats a wheatbeer!! its Deutsch!! and if any south aussies have ever been to the ****zenface.er shutzenfest in january, its worth loadin up on!! followed by a dozen Jagermeisters - minus the red bull


----------



## Kauri (16 April 2008)

If it's wet... and cold... never have been able to focus and read labels..

Slanty
.........kauri


----------



## Santob (17 April 2008)

Qantas is serving James Squire Golden Ale in specially made cans on their flights now. Was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 April 2008)

Santob said:


> Qantas is serving James Squire Golden Ale in specially made cans on their flights now. Was a pleasant surprise.




Jimmy S out of a can, that would be interesting. But i would certainly prefer that over the other crap they serve


----------



## trading_rookie (17 April 2008)

Grrrrrr….bit cold for the liquid gold in’it? When the winter chill bites I turn to wine…Pinot Noir ;-) while the Corona sit idle and the limes slowly rot.



> Personally I love my beer, and like many other beer lovers, i think it has a lot wider variety than wines, due to the fact that extra things such as fruit are actually added during the brewing process.



@prawn_86, they add fruits to wine as well ;-) 


@Tayser, careful with your vowels, could save your life! ;-) it’s Biograd not Beograd. Beograd is way, way east and in English translates into Belgrade…I’m pretty sure you know what kind of dilemma you could find yourself in. ;-)

I’m actually pleasantly surprised to find someone drinking Karlovacko pilsener, not many have heard of it. I pay about $55/ctn up here in Sydney. Hope you don’t mind me dowloading that pic, Karlovac, from where this ‘piva’ is brewed is where my bloodline hails from.  

When the mecury hits the 30’s here in Sydney, I like my Turborg from Copenhagen. I think it’s a locally brewed ‘import’. I get it for $33-35/ctn. Wouldn’t say I’m a big fan of Corona but it’s palatable in summer. Can’t say I can stomach the price tag some bottleshops try and sell it for though…try $70/cnt! I found a place that does it for $49 and it isn’t the old stale stock some places try and flog off.

For those living in Emerald City I highly recommend James Squire Brewhouse and Restaurant at the King Street Wharf on a hot lazy Sunday arvo. Nice food, view, vibe, and a selection of Squire ales and others. For $8 you get a sample paddle of 4x100ml variety of Squire beers. I went for a schooner of Golden Ale and it was lucky for me I was having the fish…found this beer very lemony and think I’ll stick to their Amber Ale. 

I also have an appreciation for Beez Neez…a honey wheat beer that’s very tasty.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 April 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> @prawn_86, they add fruits to wine as well ;-)




Find me a winery that does this and i'll try their wine. Perhaps an odd boutique winery, but i assure you that all the major wine producers do not.

My family is heavily involved in the wine industry, and i worked at a major brand winery for a year and can tell you that the only thing that goes in wine is grapes, yeast, woodchips (for barrel flavour) and chemicals. 

Anyhoo this is a beer thread, and yes, it is starting to get a bit cold for beer. Its times like these i switch to port and single malt scotches


----------



## trading_rookie (17 April 2008)

Hehehe….prawn it was a tongue-in-cheek comment, grape is a fruit is it not? You must have missed the ;-) emoticon… There are wines made from other fruits but I don’t think I’d be too inclined to try fruit wines like pineapple, plum or apple. :-/  

Ps – most continental Europeans are well aware of what goes into making wine – bar the woodchips and being of commerical potential. ;-)  But a nice home-brew of red mixed with soda water or lemonade and some roasted chestnuts on a bbq makes winters bearable.

No port thanks I prefer the Cognac…and a Glenfiddich aged 12yrs.

But getting back to the topic. I used to love a beer called Toohey’s Ole, couldn’t get enough of the stuff. Got hooked on it as a 18yr old. For some reason they stopped brewing it and replaced it with a dark ale called Toohey’s Old. It (Ole) was a nice brown ale similar to Newcastle’s Old Kent, which itself is very hard to find. Managed to track it at a boating club in south Sydney that had it on tap, then they got rid of it. 

Nothing like a thick Caffrey’s Irish ale to satisfy hunger and thirst at the same time ;-)


----------



## Dukey (17 April 2008)

Just about time for the daily home-brew :bier:

today will be a cascade ... lager?...   i think.. cant remember... doesn't matter... tastes great.

-cheers all - Duke...E!.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 April 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> and a Glenfiddich aged 12yrs.




I have a 1.125 litre bottle of that sitting on my bar waiting for the right occasion  

Good stuff.

Have never really been into darker ales, although i tried Chimay the other day and it was exceptional in the true sense of the word


----------



## Nyden (17 April 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> Hehehe….prawn it was a tongue-in-cheek comment, grape is a fruit is it not? You must have missed the ;-) emoticon… There are wines made from other fruits but I don’t think I’d be too inclined to try fruit wines like pineapple, plum or apple. :-/




I've actually found Kiwi-fruit wine to be quite good. I guess it's because of the very similar traits between the fruits though - at least where green grapes are concerned. Both share acidity, sweet & sour flavours ... very similar in my opinion : Quite an interesting taste.


----------



## trading_rookie (17 April 2008)

I’d say most occasions call for the Glenfiddich. I’ve never tasted anything as smooth and then with a slight delay, your senses are awash with all these alluring flavours, it's as if every other single-malt is inferior! 

I’m starting to sound like a pompous ar5e ;-) Glenfiddich will do that to you! I’m hanging out to try the 15 yr aged variety.

Re: dark ales…same here Toohey’s Old tastes like bad medicine

Have you tried a Beez Neez? And someone mentioned Czech beer. Half-litre bottles of Zlatopramen are the go.


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 April 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> it is starting to get a bit cold for beer. Its times like these i switch to port and single malt scotches




Gee! life is good as a student now days. What happened to the Chateau le cask?


----------



## prawn_86 (17 April 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> Have you tried a Beez Neez? And someone mentioned Czech beer. Half-litre bottles of Zlatopramen are the go.




I can tolerate Beez Neez, but its not high up on my favs. Too sweet for my liking.



Trembling Hand said:


> Gee! life is good as a student now days. What happened to the Chateau le cask?




LOL TH, i have always vowed that i would never need to buy cask wine. I have only drank it on seldom occasions such as schoolies etc

Have to enjoy life, and i must admit that i picked that bottle up duty free so the price was quite nice  Plus i dont go out every weekend, i would rather sit in with good mates than go and spend $200 out in a night


----------



## tayser (17 April 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> @Tayser, careful with your vowels, could save your life! ;-) it’s Biograd not Beograd. Beograd is way, way east and in English translates into Belgrade…I’m pretty sure you know what kind of dilemma you could find yourself in. ;-)
> 
> I’m actually pleasantly surprised to find someone drinking Karlovacko pilsener, not many have heard of it. I pay about $55/ctn up here in Sydney. Hope you don’t mind me dowloading that pic, Karlovac, from where this ‘piva’ is brewed is where my bloodline hails from.




lol.

no matter which way you look at it, Croatia's a f*cken wee ripper of a place - great beer, meat meat and more meat... did I mention chevapcici? oh and the Dalmatian coast 

I haven't tried the Crno, am not really a fan of uber-darks, but eh, it's Karlo, I'll give it a whirl when I eventually get back there.

most definitely worth a mention too:


----------



## Dukey (17 April 2008)

roland said:


> I brew my own - normally a Coopers recipe, and although it's pretty damn good and only $0.50 for a long neck, makes me appreciate a commercially brewed drop even more.
> 
> .




What!!!! ???   Roland Roland Roland!!

Man - if you prefer the commercial junk over your own home brew ...well you gotta be doing something wrong!!

I can't stand most Aussie beers compared to my own - (coopers excepted) home brew just has heaps more flavour and no chemicals = no hangover!! 

The only thing that comes close are some of the old style 'hoppy' European commercial beers like the original Budvar (budweiser from czech rep.), English porters etc., 

or the boutique breweries in most major cities these days.

As for Japanese beers - my fave is   black 'Yebisu'. ..  all natural.  

find it at your local '_R_awson'. :
(havn't seen it in Oz)

oishiiiiiii..   

enjoy - Dukey


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 April 2008)

(repost from German beer thread) 

As for the bottle selling the product, if you're ever in Perth, check out Meads (fish restaurant) at Mosman Bay - they serve (used to serve?) a Slovakian beer called "Topvar".
http://beerlabels.com/labels/labels.pl/4149/topvar-premium-bier.html

The bottles have these beautiful near naked girls in bikinis with genuine "scratchems" for the g string etc. So , who remembers what the beer tastes like!. .



> http://www.panowelt.biz/topvar/default-e.htm
> Propagation yeast station - continuously is being reached reproduction of yeast biosubstance under strict hygienic regime
> Yeast plant - yeast are being treated here and pitching of future beer is being in process in cooling tanks
> Fermenting plant - in these premises takes place main beer fermentation for one week
> ...



alcohol = "alcool" apparently, and
"continuously is being reached reproduction" ... :eek3:


----------



## rustyheela (17 April 2008)

6 pack o jimmy squires golden ale, and a bottle of Annies lane S.A clare Valley shiraz, wot more could u want!!


----------



## Kauri (18 April 2008)

I find it a nice beer to relax with.. (home brew variety)... zzzzz zzzz

Cheers
..........  :bloated:


----------



## barrett (18 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> I find it a nice beer to relax with.. (home brew variety)... zzzzz zzzz
> 
> Cheers
> ..........  :bloated:




9% beer, so that's what's missing in my life!

My favourite actually comes from near your neck of the woods Kauri..  Little Creatures pale ale.

Another is the Leffe Blond, has to be on tap, not the bottle.  Any Belgian beer bar has it..

For later I like the Lagavulin 12yr, a smoky single malt, quite different from their enemy of 200 years Laphroaig, only a few minutes drive away.. they say the water and peat are different..


----------



## wayneL (18 April 2008)

I was given a beer in Germany that was allegedly 19%  It's black like Guiness and only made in the spring. It was after a few too many dunkel weissbiers... 

...and I have absolutely no recollection of what happened next, 'cept I noticed the Germans didn't drink any.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2008)

rustyheela said:


> 6 pack o jimmy squires golden ale, and a bottle of Annies lane S.A clare Valley shiraz, wot more could u want!!



er rhythym maybe? a blonde secretary ? ....


----------



## prawn_86 (18 September 2008)

Well now that Spring is upon us (and Spooly reminded me  ) i thought i would bump this thread.

Im more of a scotch drinker over winter, but i bought my first carton of beer for the season. Something familiar to start me off, Half James Squire Amber Ale, and half of JS Pilsener.

Both very nice beverages. The pilsener is farly hoppy, whereas the amber ale is a lot smoother and sweeter


----------



## wayneL (18 September 2008)

I had a very nice Belgian beer today... the name I have no hope of pronouncing, or even remembering how to spell.

Hoegardcrlcthten or something like that. 

Very noice.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 September 2008)

Not just Hoegaarden was it Wayne?

That is pretty popular in the up-market places in Aus now. It is nice though, especially with seafood or white meats


----------



## pistol72 (18 September 2008)

bought my first carton today as well
boags st george,good gear!add small slice of lime/lemon.
P


----------



## Nashezz (18 September 2008)

Anyone like a Chimay? Don't mid a bit of age old trappist for a special occassion.

Don't get em much over here, but I love a good bock or porter as well. Not like the James Squire porter but the real chocolate smokey ones. mmmmm


----------



## wayneL (18 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Not just Hoegaarden was it Wayne?
> 
> That is pretty popular in the up-market places in Aus now. It is nice though, especially with seafood or white meats




Yep that's it. 

Upmarket? I bought it in the local supermarket. 

...mainly because it comes in 750ml bottles rather than the standard 500 or 550ml.


----------



## cutz (18 September 2008)

After today, nothing like an ice cold glass of Cooper's Sparkling Ale to soothe the soul.


----------



## Aargh! (18 September 2008)

cutz said:


> After today, nothing like an ice cold glass of Cooper's Sparkling Ale to soothe the soul.




My favourite. Pity I can't find it in the Middle East!

Hoooegarden is rubbish


----------



## wayneL (18 September 2008)

Aargh! said:


> My favourite. Pity I can't find it in the Middle East!
> 
> Hoooegarden is rubbish



LOL I've always considered Coopers undrinkable swill. Horses for courses.


----------



## golfmos123 (18 September 2008)

Seems like many of us think alike - the weather gets a little warmer and we switch to beer again.  Unlike some (prawn), I've been on the rum over winter.  Nothing like a bundy (mothers milk for us Qld'ers!).

My beer of choice at the moment is a contract home brew mix called Mexicana - basically a Corona copy.  Bottled last week - have 2.5 cartons sitting in the bar fridge keeping nice and cold.  Nice beer, no preservatives at all - no headache if you get stuck in either.  Still haven't found anyone who can tell it apart from the real one, so for $25 per carton, an absolute bargain.  Not my favourite style of beer, but very inoffensive, perfect to knock a couple over each night.

They have an excellent pils as well which will be the next batch brewed - we always come back to this one.


----------



## foofighta (19 September 2008)

I would have to say that my favourite drop is *Kozel* from the Czech Rep, and not far behind that would be Delirium from Belguim. 
For an Aussie beer you can't go past Little Creatures or the Coopers Sparkling Ale. 
The other day I tried a new beer on the market called, Barefoot Radler. It is just like a Carona but the lime has been infused in the beer. I found it very refreshing and can see it becoming one of the drinks of the summer!!

Check out this site www.beersofeurope.co.uk for one of the largest beer ranges on the web(that I can find anyway)


----------



## prawn_86 (19 September 2008)

Wow, good to see this thread kicking along 



pistol72 said:


> bought my first carton today as well
> boags st george,good gear!add small slice of lime/lemon.
> P




I wouldnt have thought that you would need to add any, as it has a very distinct citrus flavour anyway. The last taste it always leave on my tounge is orange flavour actually.



Nashezz said:


> Anyone like a Chimay? Don't mid a bit of age old trappist for a special occassion.




I was never a fan of dark beers until i came across Chimay. Goes awesome as a dessert beer, with something like chocolate pudding or cake. Or for contrast have it with a cheese plate.



wayneL said:


> Yep that's it.
> 
> Upmarket? I bought it in the local supermarket.




Dont forget it has to be shipped all the way here. It must be good if its from another country... 



foofighta said:


> I would have to say that my favourite drop is *Kozel* from the Czech Rep, and not far behind that would be Delirium from Belguim.
> 
> Check out this site www.beersofeurope.co.uk for one of the largest beer ranges on the web(that I can find anyway)





I'll try those 2 this summer Foo and tell you what i think. Do you recommend the dark or premium Kozel?

A good Aussie beer store is www.beerstore.com.au (funnily enough). I only use that as then i know i can have it delivered, rather than looking to overseas sites that dont ship to Aus.


----------



## foofighta (19 September 2008)

Prawn, 

I have only tried the premium, i'm not really a dark man. I reckon you will like the Kozel, as for the Delirium, I'll watch this space!
Thanks for that web site, might just place an order tonight.
Call me strange, but I am a big one for having the right beer glass to go with the beer. In europe they reckon it changes the taste, i'm not so sure about that but I love drinking beer out of the correct glasses. My personal collection is aproaching 50 different brands(mainly european), if you love beer it is a cool thing to get into.

Great thread prawn


----------



## Bronte (19 September 2008)

Nice thread prawn 
Paddington Ale House
Beer Hall of Fame "141 Club"
Just tried a Weihenstephaner Dunkell 
Friday afternoon beer swill :drink:


----------



## prawn_86 (19 September 2008)

foofighta said:


> Call me strange, but I am a big one for having the right beer glass to go with the beer.




I pretty much always drink my beer out of a glass, unless im drinking to get drunk. As for different glass types I havnt gone that far yet, but the standard 'pint' glasses for me at this stage.


----------



## trading_rookie (19 September 2008)

Pilsners seem to be flavour of the week. I'm half way through a case of Tooheys Pils. Nothing flash, 'cept the price. One must watch one's pennies in these troubled times.   Although having said that, I'll never ever buy that Red baron crap...tastes like it was brewed in a prison using cleaning products.


----------



## Nashezz (19 September 2008)

North Coast Brewing company (based in Alstonville) does some nice beers but I believe its hard to get out of the local area.

If your looking for a decent Pilsener (ie not Tooheys Pils) and want to save a bit I can thoroughly recommend going to a brewery place like 'U Brew It' (there are others). 

Any beer type for that matter as you can choose from 100+ beers mimicking all your favourites, both domestic and international and have fresh awesome beer without preservatives in 2-3 weeks for $18-$25 a carton. Can't beat it.

My dad and I have brewed to date the mimic versions of -
Little Creatures Pale Ale that was awesome 
Corona 
A czech pils - cant remember name
Oatmeal stout (generic)
Coffee stout (generic)
Tsing Tao
A porter of unknown name that was also awesome

All of these beers were awesome even if the flavour didn't always exactly match up to the beer it was supposed to be based on. Recommend. 

PS - you don't need bottles as they can sell them to you or you can 'can' your brew.


----------



## johenmo (19 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Wow, good to see this thread kicking along
> I was never a fan of dark beers until i came across Chimay. Goes awesome as a dessert beer, with something like chocolate pudding or cake. Or for contrast have it with a cheese plate.




Speights Old Dark or Macs Black or Monteiths Black.  Picked up the taste for dark beers when I lived in NZ.  Luckily I can get Monteiths Black at the local store.

Don't mind English ales.  Drank lots last year in Somerset.  Didn't care much for real scrumpy - the fake tourist stuff was drinkable.  The real farmyard stuff could be used for interrrogation!


----------



## Indian (19 September 2008)

The other day I tried a new beer on the market called, Barefoot Radler. It is just like a Carona but the lime has been infused in the beer. I found it very refreshing and can see it becoming one of the drinks of the summer!!


Not a big fan of the Barefoot Radler. It sucked me in with the refreshing lime hint( I actually bought it so the missus could have a few and we'll see what happens) but its a 2 beer maximum on that one I'm afraid. It seems the import beers are becoming quite the bargain these days - you can't go past a good import like Heinekein or Becks which are evermore becoming available at under $40 a carton....


----------



## Sir Burr (19 September 2008)

James Squire - GOLDEN ALE


----------



## prawn_86 (19 September 2008)

johenmo said:


> Speights Old Dark or Macs Black or Monteiths Black.




Monteiths do a limited release Summer Ale. Its almost like a ginger beer (or a spritzer as Tayser puts it  ). Very easy to drink on a hot summers day. Hard to get hold of here in Aus though...



Indian said:


> It seems the import beers are becoming quite the bargain these days - you can't go past a good import like Heinekein or Becks which are evermore becoming available at under $40 a carton....




Not sure about those 2, but a lot of the big name 'imports' are actually brewed in Aus, under licence by the major breweries here.


----------



## wayneL (19 September 2008)

I'm celebrating the best week I've had in 7.5 years of full time trading, so off to buy several pints of something exotic... will report my findings later. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## prawn_86 (19 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> I'm celebrating the best week I've had in 7.5 years of full time trading, so off to buy several pints of something exotic... will report my findings later.
> 
> Any suggestions?




Well done Wayne! Remeber to send some to the struggling students fund... 

Have you tried Leffe? Bewlgian beer. Or if you want an English one have a crack at Timothy Taylors or a Youngs Double Chocolate Stout with your $100 dessert...


----------



## wayneL (19 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Well done Wayne! Remeber to send some to the struggling students fund...
> 
> Have you tried Leffe? Bewlgian beer. Or if you want an English one have a crack at Timothy Taylors or a Youngs Double Chocolate Stout with your $100 dessert...



Yeah tried Leffe... didn't really like it. But haven't tried that many English Ales yet... I'll give the Taylors one a shot. 

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2008)

I generally find that one beer is never enough, I always have a second.

Therefore I would like to nominate 2 great beers.

Guinness Stout from Ireland.

Windhoek Lager from Namibia.

Enjoy

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (20 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Yeah tried Leffe... didn't really like it. But haven't tried that many English Ales yet... I'll give the Taylors one a shot.
> 
> Cheers




Report back when/if the hangover abades...


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Report back when/if the hangover abades...



I couldn't find the Taylors so I took a punt and bought some Badger Pumpkin Ale http://www.hall-woodhouse.co.uk/beers/badgerales/pumpkin.asp

I usually prefer lager styles rather than warm ales but tried it for a laugh not expecting to be impressed.

It was actually very bloody nice and will definitely go it again.

I bought some 1664 as an emergency ration, in case the Badgers was awful... I drunk that as well.


----------



## Bronte (20 September 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I generally find that one beer is never enough, I always have a second.
> 
> Therefore I would like to nominate 2 great beers.
> 
> ...




Certainly agree with the Guinness Stout from Dublin
http://www.guinness-storehouse.com/
Me dad used to work there


----------



## Bronte (20 September 2008)

Bronte said:


> Certainly agree with the Guinness Stout from Dublin
> http://www.guinness-storehouse.com/
> Me dad used to work there



Click on the link and watch the Guinness head settle.
The best looking of all Beers or what ? Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

There's a big conference of beer producers. At the end of the day, the presidents of all beer companies decide to have a drink in a bar.

The president of 'Budweiser' orders a Bud, the president of 'Miller' orders a Miller Lite, Adolph Coors orders a Coors, and the list goes on. Then the waitress asks Arthur Guinness what he wants to drink, and much to everybody's amazement, Mr. Guinness orders a Coke!

"Why don't you order a Guinness?" his colleagues ask.

"Naah. If you guys won't drink beer, then neither will I."


----------



## Nashezz (20 September 2008)

hehe


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

Nash - I only drink a Guinness now and again - but it's a great excuse to slow down and enjoy life - slow down and smell the bozos as they say.  

all those lill bubbles that musn't be bruised...  
both a drink and some occupational therapy ..
definitely value for money .. (if you have any money that is)  

And ideally with a shamrock in the froth 

PS If you're ever in Perth check out Meads at Mossie Park 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=283910&highlight=perth#post283910


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

Here's a typical bookshelf in one of the son's rooms 
you build em a book case so they'll read some books! sheesh ....

Think I've already mentioned this, but I think it's true (? lol) that he had a couple of beers with his mates at the pub before he was 18 - and then he had a party for his 18th - so the publican asked casually  "what's the party?" 

he said "I'm 18 - I can drink legally!" big smile - 
publican says, "so you've been drinking underage? " - 
he says "err yep"   - 
"guess what" sez the publican,   "you're banned for 6 months !"    
Not a good start lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> ..so I took a punt and bought some Badger Pumpkin Ale .....



wayne
lemme guess, 
they call it Pumpkin Ale because at midnight, you turn orange, and your brains turn into pumpkin flesh or sompin (?)


----------



## Bronte (21 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> There's a big conference of beer producers. At the end of the day, the presidents of all beer companies decide to have a drink in a bar.
> 
> The president of 'Budweiser' orders a Bud, the president of 'Miller' orders a Miller Lite, Adolph Coors orders a Coors, and the list goes on. Then the waitress asks Arthur Guinness what he wants to drink, and much to everybody's amazement, Mr. Guinness orders a Coke!
> 
> ...




Very funny 2020hindsight 
Thought this was very clever. Hope the link works.....
http://mithuro.com/presscuefiles/january/beer_goggle.swf
How beer really works:


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 September 2008)

Bronte said:


> Very funny 2020hindsight
> Thought this was very clever. Hope the link works.....
> http://mithuro.com/presscuefiles/january/beer_goggle.swf
> How beer really works:



lol, 
 good on you bronte - you still tell the best jokes 
PS "Beauty lies in the eyes of the beerholder" .


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 September 2008)

PS bronte 
Confucius : curve, he straight line after 3 whiskys;
or in this case , vice versa ?


----------



## prawn_86 (12 October 2008)

Had Tusker in Vanuatu.

Nothing to rave about, but twas the local brew so had to try it. 

Also went to a tiny micro brewery in Numea which had an awesome 'blonde' beer. Not available commercially but very nice, with roasted hops.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 November 2008)

MMM, homemade beer battered fresh fish. Used James Squire Amber Ale to get the batter a nice deep golden colour and give it a subtle beer taste


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2008)

Guinness is my number one.

But have any of you gals or guys ever had Windhoek

Its from Namibia in southern Africa and the lager to beat all lagers IMO.

gg


----------



## spooly74 (8 November 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Guinness is my number one.
> 
> But have any of you gals or guys ever had Windhoek
> 
> ...




Ditto on the Guinness GG, but very hard to find a decent pint down under.

As for Windhoek .. love it


----------



## prawn_86 (8 November 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Ditto on the Guinness GG, but very hard to find a decent pint down under.
> 
> As for Windhoek .. love it




I dont drink Guiness myself, but have you tried the Dan O'connel on Tynte St in North Adel Spooly? Its an irish pub, and surely has to be better than PJs...


----------



## spooly74 (8 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I dont drink Guiness myself, but have you tried the Dan O'connel on Tynte St in North Adel Spooly? Its an irish pub, and surely has to be better than PJs...




PJ's was like cats piss ... Will check it out Prawn, Ta!

Anyone tried a new beer from Tassie called Moo Brew? lovely drop!!


----------



## prawn_86 (8 November 2008)

spooly74 said:


> PJ's was like cats piss ... Will check it out Prawn, Ta!




Let me know when you do, its just around the corner from me


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Ditto on the Guinness GG, but very hard to find a decent pint down under.
> 
> As for Windhoek .. love it




I have carried out a double blind trial (both blind at the end of same) on the merits of the Guinness cans at the old Powers brewery with their chief brewer and the Q Guinness cans with their marvellous oxygenenvigorator  is as good as the Irish native pint.

Enjoy your Windhoek you lucky bastard. I reguarly check Dan Murphys for some, to no avail.

gg


----------



## spooly74 (8 November 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have carried out a double blind trial (both blind at the end of same) on the merits of the Guinness cans at the old Powers brewery with their chief brewer and the Q Guinness cans with their marvellous oxygenenvigorator  is as good as the Irish native pint.
> 
> Enjoy your Windhoek you lucky bastard. I reguarly check Dan Murphys for some, to no avail.
> 
> gg




Q Guinness cans? Is that stanadrd?

oxygenenvigorator? I think I call that a widget


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Q Guinness cans? Is that stanadrd?
> 
> oxygenenvigorator? I think I call that a widget




lol

 get a can 

get a Guinness glass 

open the can

turn upside down while making small talk with ones love or clicking on the cricket

gravity and science and biology and science coalesce.

its a widget mate.

gg


----------



## spooly74 (8 November 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol
> 
> get a can
> 
> ...




LOL ya cheeky git 
pm me your address and I`ll send you a six pack !! Cheaper than sending you here for the real thing.


----------



## Onvil (16 November 2009)

Has anyone tried Sail and Anchor Dry Dock Premium Lager out from gage Road's?  Any good?


----------



## wayneL (24 August 2011)

How much is VB in Oz these days?

I just paid $9.99 NZD for a six pack of 375ml stubbies.

(Though having cracked the first one, I think I still overpaid. )


----------



## Bill M (24 August 2011)

$5.50 a tallie

$13 for a pack of 3 tallies

On Special $36 a carton of stubbies (375ml), normal price is around $45

I love it.:bier:


----------



## wayneL (24 August 2011)

Bill M said:


> $5.50 a tallie
> 
> $13 for a pack of 3 tallies
> 
> ...




So not a bad deal for over here then.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 August 2011)

I'm sorry, but this is a beer "appreciation" thread. As VB cannot be appreciated as beer can we please refrain from discussing it?




:


----------



## Bill M (24 August 2011)

wayneL said:


> So not a bad deal for over here then.




Yeah, 6 packs are well over $9.99. Woolies got a special this week, block of 30 cans for $42, might grab some.


----------



## wayneL (24 August 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a beer "appreciation" thread. As VB cannot be appreciated as beer can we please refrain from discussing it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ummm, yes, good point. 

LOL


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a beer "appreciation" thread. As VB cannot be appreciated as beer can we please refrain from discussing it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would like to reiterate this point. I am only drinking this s#it for its alchohol content.

I will from now on happily pay double for decent beer.


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2011)

wayneL said:


> I would like to reiterate this point. I am only drinking this s#it for its alchohol content.
> 
> I will from now on happily pay double for decent beer.




I'd pay double not to drink that **** either.


----------



## NewOrder (26 August 2011)

Monteith's Summer Ale 

Just waiting for summer now.


----------



## wayneL (26 August 2011)

NewOrder said:


> Monteith's Summer Ale
> 
> Just waiting for summer now.




A nice drop, I like the original ale too.

Can you get Monteith's in Oz or are you in NZ?


----------



## NewOrder (26 August 2011)

wayneL said:


> A nice drop, I like the original ale too.
> 
> Can you get Monteith's in Oz or are you in NZ?




I am in Melb but used to drink it when I lived in Chch. My mate Dan Murphy has it advertised here as available as an online buy.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 August 2011)

Right now I am sitting back enjoying a realy cold Hahn Premium Light. 
For full strength I prefer Melbourne Bitter.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 August 2011)

NewOrder said:


> I am in Melb but used to drink it when I lived in Chch. My mate Dan Murphy has it advertised here as available as an online buy.




Can buy it at quite a few bottle-o's now. If you look through this thread i tried it about 3 yrs ago. Great for a blistering hot summers day.



nulla nulla said:


> Right now I am sitting back enjoying a realy cold Hahn Premium Light.
> For full strength I prefer Melbourne Bitter.


----------



## nulla nulla (27 August 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Right now I am sitting back enjoying a realy cold Hahn Premium Light.
> For full strength I prefer Melbourne Bitter.




I enjoyed it so much, I had a second one.


----------



## breaker (27 August 2011)

Hahn Super Dry for me, I find I can handle 16 without dying  and no preservatives is good for my  liver .
Used to drink xxxx Gold but they seemed to have changed the receipe


----------



## prawn_86 (17 January 2013)

Currently drinking a Mountain Goat Hightail Ale, which is their version of an amber ale. Very respectable, not too malty

Prickly Moses Red Ale - Bought this for the label more than anything. Nice smooth Celtic red ale with a slight chocolate taste on the end, but not too heavy that you can't drink a few.

Flying Pig Pale Ale - Made in Bowral NSW, its another of those solid pales that doesnt blow you away, but a decent session beer with no overpowering tastes that you would get sick of. 

If you want something different make sure you check out Iron House Pale Ale. One of the few micro brews i have had recently that actually made me sit up and take notice. pours with a huge head on it and has some sort of sweet yet citrus taste in there. Well worth a taste if you ask me. http://www.ironhouse.com.au 

Seems to be a lot of ales around at the moment with not many amazing lagers and/or pilseners coming out whihc is a shame as i prefer a nice pilsener on a summers day.


----------



## GG999 (17 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> I little research and  have found out that there are 5 brewers actually listed on the ASX:
> 
> Lion Nathan (LNN)
> 
> ...




LWB up 240% since your post. I'll have to put some research into their products


----------



## prawn_86 (17 January 2013)

The Little Brewing Co - Wicked Elf Pilsener: One of the best beers you will ever drink. A perfect example of an amazing Australian style pilsener


----------



## Logique (18 January 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> ...The Belgians have taken brewing and made it an art form. The depth of flavour in some Belgian brews is simply amazing! For those who love Belgian beer I recommend a visit to Belgium. A wonderful little country with many little regional beers that you could never hope to find over here. Also love Czech beer.



Yep, nailed it Joe. They don't restrict themselves to a _Reinheitsgebot_ concept either, which can make German beers a bit 'samey'. Belgium is nirvana for beer hunters, so many different styles to track down.  

Never pass on an opportunity to sample this Flanders Red style degustation beer, made by Rodenbach. There's no going back after you've tried this.



My other comment is that it's great to see craft brewing finally taking off in Australia, following the US lead, and there's more growth in it yet.


----------



## Logique (24 January 2013)

It seems Bolt has a recommendation
http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/

http://fromveronawisconsin.blogspot.com.au/2011/02/beer-of-week-resumed.html


----------



## orr (24 January 2013)

For those inclined too first principles.

http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewingtv/

_'I declare an interest'_


----------



## spooly74 (25 January 2013)

Booked in for 30ml of this beast later tonight.

Oh Mamma!


----------



## prawn_86 (25 January 2013)

spooly74 said:


> Booked in for 30ml of this beast later tonight.
> 
> Oh Mamma!




haha let me know how it goes. I have never been keen to try all those >50% beers as i assume they taste like shoe polish


----------



## spooly74 (7 February 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> haha let me know how it goes. I have never been keen to try all those >50% beers as i assume they taste like shoe polish




It was like a 'Scotch Beer' with a twist of honey. Very Cloudy!
Not bad but you'd only have a small bit at a time.
I was arguing it's the perfect beer for a festival. No queues for the Jacks ..No queues for beers.
Nobody liked that idea.

Been drinking a nice little drop from WA recently. Feral Hop Hog. Lovely


----------



## explod (7 February 2013)

Bring back the good ole days when the new team recruits in the bush would be out the back of the sheds on pie night bringing up the tiger beer.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 February 2013)

spooly74 said:


> Feral Hop Hog. Lovely




This was in a top 10 list i saw recently. I am yet to try it.


----------



## WilkensOne (7 February 2013)

Was out at a new restaurant in Perth last week and tried a really nice Belgian beer called La Chouffe which is a blonde ale 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyway really enjoyed it so give it a try if you come across it.

Wilkens


----------



## wayneL (14 February 2013)

Finally found some Badger in NZ.

Bought some and drank it... my favourite.


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2013)

For our last weekend in NZ, packing boxes and sucking down pint bottles of Pommy beer.

Acually, Welsh. Bougjt some some Brains SA. Never seen it before, but punted on a few botttles. Its rather nice, anyone tried it?


----------



## spooly74 (10 March 2013)

wayneL said:


> For our last weekend in NZ, packing boxes and sucking down pint bottles of Pommy beer.
> 
> Acually, Welsh. Bougjt some some Brains SA. Never seen it before, but punted on a few botttles. Its rather nice, anyone tried it?




LOL ..... Way back in the early 90's we would bunk off school in Dublin and catch the return day-Ferry to Holyhead, Wales, and be back in time for tea!
When we were Kings.

Pretty sure that we drank a few Brains, but it was probably too refined for our requirements at the time.

G'luck with the move!


----------



## prawn_86 (10 March 2013)

Will have more info, but just had a lunch at Josie Bones, where they have over 300 beers. This lunch was called Wild Eart, Wild Beer and was 7 different Lambics matched with 5 different courses. Amazing


----------



## Logique (11 March 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Will have more info, but just had a lunch at Josie Bones, where they have over 300 beers. This lunch was called Wild Eart, Wild Beer and was 7 different Lambics matched with 5 different courses. Amazing



That sounds great. Lambic, now you're talking, with kriek and gueuze variants. Spontaneous fermentation, lambic is a complex process, the brewers have to know their stuff.    

Very jealous.


----------



## chode84 (11 March 2013)

After spending my honeymoon in Munich last September at Oktoberfest, I find it hard to go back to drinking anything other than German brews these days. I couldn't believe how good I felt the morning after drinking to oblivion. 

I've always been aware of the German purity law of 1516 but I had never really noticed the effects of preservative free beer as much as I did in Munich. I only wish Australia followed suit and did the same.

My favorite beer of all time would have to be Pilsner Urquell. I was lucky enough (once again on honeymoon, but wife had been sent home and replaced with best mate by this point) to visit the Pilsner Urquell brewery in the Czech town of Plzen (Pilsen) which is where Pilsner beer comes from. Absolutely amazing original brewery with a huge underground tunnel system from back in the days when they had no refrigeration. Highlight was a nice cold glass of unpasteurised Pilsner Urquell straight from the barrel. Lowlight was the new owner's (SABMiller) charging to take photo's on the tour. Twats.


----------



## Logique (11 March 2013)

PU is a classic, no question. 







> Highlight was a nice cold glass of unpasteurised Pilsner Urquell straight from the barrel.



For Australian consumers this is an important point, all too often you get PU that's spent way too much time on overheated, over-lit shelves, it's not good for the product. But when fresh - Moravian malt and spa water, you can't go wrong.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 March 2013)

Lambic reviews are up - www.weroamaround.com


----------



## prawn_86 (13 March 2013)

Logique said:


> Never pass on an opportunity to sample this Flanders Red style degustation beer, made by Rodenbach. There's no going back after you've tried this.




Rodenback was served at the above mentioned Lambic lunch


----------



## DB008 (9 January 2019)

This is a brilliant short video. I highly recommend watching it

​


----------



## noirua (19 August 2021)

This is Lady Godiva, a base saison brew, barrel aged and inoculated with different Brettanomyces strains into each barrel.
*Twisted Barrel Brewery and Tap House*​


----------



## noirua (20 March 2022)

Sudden Death Brewing Co. - Craftbeer from Coastal Germany
					

Finest handmade craftbeers brewed in Germany! We ship our beers europewide. Get all our relases directly from us.




					suddendeathbrewing.de


----------

